# stock cam spec



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

does anyone know where I would find the stock specs to VE cams ( lift, duration, etc.)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

in your service manual


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

3rdmaxse said:


> does anyone know where I would find the stock specs to VE cams ( lift, duration, etc.)


Which VE? SR20VE, SR16VE, SR16VE N1, SR16VE N1 (Gen 2), SR20VE (204hp)?

In any case, this may be a good place to start...

http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/_2003web-catalogue/e090_camshaft-specs.html

Chris


----------

